# VA and surrounding area BBQ - October



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

The meet this past Saturday went really well, so I am looking to do the same sometime in October before the weather gets too cold and wet. Similar set up as this past weekend, come hang out, eat some food, listen to peoples cars, meet new people etc. 

Please indicate which Saturday you can do, once a few people let me know then I can pick a date.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

the 3rd is my wedding anniversary so that wont work for me. I vote the 24th. Ill bring something to harvest a deer or two in the early morning so we can just toss it directly on to the grill


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm good for any day except the 3rd as that is my wife's birthday....


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Let's scratch the 3rd from the options then, so that leaves 10th, 17th or 24th!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Also keep in mind that Jason is having his big NC meet on November 7.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

For that I would probably just fly down and back, I can just use carry on for the car lol...


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Where in VA would this be located?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

lashlee said:


> Where in VA would this be located?


It's about an hour west of DC.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

To gauge where it is at without an actual address (for security purposes), you can just look up the town of Front Royal, Virginia


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I voted the 3rd just to be a rebel. 

Because, America. 

24th would be a good date for me too to maybe make it


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Finals is the weekend of 10/17


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

chefhow said:


> Finals is the weekend of 10/17


Looking like the weekend of 10/24 might be the best option for this then.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> Also keep in mind that Jason is having his big NC meet on November 7.


Yeah that's what I was thinking too. Hopefully if this one is at least a couple weeks apart the people looking to make Jason's can also make this one and vice versa.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

maggie-g said:


> To gauge where it is at without an actual address (for security purposes), you can just look up the town of Front Royal, Virginia


Ouch! It would be an 8 hour drive, each way! Count me out.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Bump for awareness.........


----------



## Slusbe (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh dang already planning the next get together? Sweet!

Honestly I won't know until a few days beforehand if I'll be able to go, due to work craziness. Maybe I'll get lucky though.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

I can do October 10th or 24th


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Count me in on what Bill just wrote...


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

So, I don't think I am going to be able to do this in October, just too much going on and I think with other meets already on the previous 2 weekends the turnout may just not be too much for people (I know my wife would likely not be pleased if for 3 weekends in a row I was attending car audio meets). 

Therefore, what I am going to do is postpone this until Spring and try to get something decent set up for late March / early April time.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

damnit IAN!!!  any luck talking to the wife about a deer harvest?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol, we could just meet at your place during the winter and go sledding.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

maggie-g said:


> damnit IAN!!!  any luck talking to the wife about a deer harvest?


You know how many times I have forgotten to text you about this... so, I did ask her, and while she did not say no (she did not say yes either), I could tell she was not OK with it. 



Coppertone said:


> Lol, we could just meet at your place during the winter and go sledding.


That works


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

naiku said:


> You know how many times I have forgotten to text you about this... so, I did ask her, and while she did not say no (she did not say yes either), I could tell she was not OK with it.


its all good man. Appreciate you asking. you are missing out on some delicious deer meat though.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

maggie-g said:


> its all good man. Appreciate you asking. you are missing out on some delicious deer meat though.


Haha trust me, I wanted some deer jerky!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

what month/s would you be thinking about for 2016 ?


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> what month/s would you be thinking about for 2016 ?





naiku said:


> try to get something decent set up for late March / early April time.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

If anyone has been trying to reach me, my phone is on the fritz... new phone should be here any day. I'll get back to any messages that show up then.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Doh, lol thanks for pointing that out to me. If it had been a wall I still would have missed it.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That's ok just send text us via smoke signals, we all know how creative you are hahahahaha...


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

TheDavel said:


> If anyone has been trying to reach me, my phone is on the fritz... new phone should be here any day. I'll get back to any messages that show up then.


That explains it then!! I sent you a text a few days ago about a spring meet.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok, spring probably better for me anyways, been real busy getting ready for Finals in Huntsville


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

TheDavel said:


> If anyone has been trying to reach me, my phone is on the fritz... new phone should be here any day. I'll get back to any messages that show up then.


just great..., guess thats why you don't pick up the phone when I call?


----------

